# Dreambird



## artsylady (Apr 10, 2011)

Here is my new Dreambird shawl.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## artsylady (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow! Stunning work! Your Dreambird Shawl is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## artsylady (Apr 10, 2011)

I used Noro silk garden sock yarn and Pirouette mohair by Classic Elite.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

May I ask what size knitting needles you used?


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Just fantastic!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## artsylady (Apr 10, 2011)

I used size 3, US. I am starting another one and plan to use a 4. I plan to teach a class and I will be writing the pattern down as I go. The pattern was created by a German lady and parts of the pattern were hard to understand for a Southern Girl like myself. After the first couple of feathers I could do it watching TV.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow, that is very beautiful and amazing.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful shawl xx


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very pretty shawl!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

WOW your shawl is fantastic and what fabulous colors you have put together,outstanding work.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous, stunning, beautiful!!! I would love to make this when you have pattern available.


----------



## artsylady (Apr 10, 2011)

There is a pattern available on Ravelry called Dreambird by Nadita. It has been translated in to English. I am just making notes for my benefit on the tricky parts for teaching. Some of it is hard to understand in places for me. There is also a knit a long on Ravelry in the Swing Knitting group. I think the pattern costs around Five bucks and can be downloaded.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you, I will look at that.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is absolutely exquisit!!!


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Reminds me very much of the Bird of Paradise flower. It's beautiful.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Your shawl if stunning! You knit it beautifully! This pattern is in my queue, to be knit when I finish my current project.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very beautiful!!!! Work of art!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

WOW! Stunning! Exquisite! Every detail...the colors....EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Gorgeous! Great colors! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

Stunning.....well done....xxx... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow, just wow!! I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

This is just amazing!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Ditto's - Just amazing. So pretty.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## artsylady (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Stunning! Just stunning!! Where is the pattern?????


----------



## queenofallcrafts (Mar 27, 2012)

So pretty!!! And your avatar is a hoot!! =]


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Stunning!! really looks like feathers!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I love it!!!! Nice knitting! ;0)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning!!


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Fabulous - what great work, well done!


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Its on my to do list. I hope it comes out half as pretty as yours!


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, that is fantastic. I love the colours.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful colours, lovely shawl


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous! you did a great job with the pattern.Its on my ever growing to-do list.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh Wow!
This is exquisite! Beautiful job, was it difficult?


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow!! How cool!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow - just gorgeous! I'm going to have to try this one, absolutely must try.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow! Just beautiful......


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

It is gorgeous!! Maybe my next project!


----------



## artsylady (Apr 10, 2011)

The easy part is it is all done in garter stitch except for the center row of the feather. There are short rows but the pattern had a new way to do them that I haven't tried called German short rows. You can see how to do on utube. It makes short rows much easier and I will never do them another way. Once I did a couple of feathers it was easy to do the rest. Mohair is kind of tricky to work with so it would be a good idea to to a practice feather before you begin. You can tink mohair but it is almost impossible to rip back. There is a knit along on Ravelry on the Swing Knitting group. You can see many finished Dreambirds in the Gallery. They are all so pretty and are inspirations for color selections to make yours. Some people did not use Mohair. The designer suggests you use a lighter weight yarn for the background if you substitute for the mohair.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

I purchased that this weekend. Awesome work.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

your shawl is beautiful. love the colors.


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Absolutely stunning , it looks like a piece of Art.
Well done I love it.


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

I would love to see how this looks on...could you take a picture of someone wearing it for us ...please ??


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Oh, Wow! That is beautiful.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

very interesting! will watch for your pattern! and notes!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

What a beautiful shawl. You have out done yourself. I would love to learn how to knit this.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Wow, that's stunning. Congratulations!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

When and where will you be teaching this class? Will you be working with your own pattern? i am interested in this project.


artsylady said:


> The easy part is it is all done in garter stitch except for the center row of the feather. There are short rows but the pattern had a new way to do them that I haven't tried called German short rows. You can see how to do on utube. It makes short rows much easier and I will never do them another way. Once I did a couple of feathers it was easy to do the rest. Mohair is kind of tricky to work with so it would be a good idea to to a practice feather before you begin. You can tink mohair but it is almost impossible to rip back. There is a knit along on Ravelry on the Swing Knitting group. You can see many finished Dreambirds in the Gallery. They are all so pretty and are inspirations for color selections to make yours. Some people did not use Mohair. The designer suggests you use a lighter weight yarn for the background if you substitute for the mohair.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

That is wonderful - conjoined with nature.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

artsylady said:


> I used size 3, US. I am starting another one and plan to use a 4. I plan to teach a class and I will be writing the pattern down as I go. The pattern was created by a German lady and parts of the pattern were hard to understand for a Southern Girl like myself. After the first couple of feathers I could do it watching TV.


Please let me know when the pattern is finished, and/or the class starts if its here on KP. I definitely want to make one!!!


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow!!!stunning. I love the color. Please write the pattern


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

Love the pattern and your choice of colors. Wow!


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow that is just beautiful


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

have just ordered this pattern. What an amazing item this is, just beautiful.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

OH, my! That's stunning!


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

this is absolutely beautiful !! Sure aren't going to find anything like this on the rack at Macy's !! 
I think I need to shop for some yarn...........


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Okay, couldn't wait! Just ordered the pattern from Ravelry, but I still would like to see yours. I think, after looking over it, I agree it will be more understandable!


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

I went to Ravelry saw some pics of the swing knitting shawl, but couldn't see where to purchase the pattern
could someone help me out with a link? or what to look for?
would really appreciate it
thank you
arwin


----------



## Tcommeau (Jan 12, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Ponydriver2 (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow. That is fabulous !!!!!!!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Georgous piece of art! :thumbup:


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome! The colors are stunning.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal


Arwin said:


> I went to Ravelry saw some pics of the swing knitting shawl, but couldn't see where to purchase the pattern
> could someone help me out with a link? or what to look for?
> would really appreciate it
> thank you
> arwin


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

OMG.. all I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Love your work.  I am working on a piece now, which uses short rows. I planned to try the German short row technique. I looked at some videos but did not find one yet that the images were clear of where to insert the needle. I understand that you are pulling the stitch over the needle so it appears as if it is a missed stitch. Do you have a link that you would suggest or any hints?



artsylady said:


> The easy part is it is all done in garter stitch except for the center row of the feather. There are short rows but the pattern had a new way to do them that I haven't tried called German short rows. You can see how to do on utube. It makes short rows much easier and I will never do them another way. Once I did a couple of feathers it was easy to do the rest. Mohair is kind of tricky to work with so it would be a good idea to to a practice feather before you begin. You can tink mohair but it is almost impossible to rip back. There is a knit along on Ravelry on the Swing Knitting group. You can see many finished Dreambirds in the Gallery. They are all so pretty and are inspirations for color selections to make yours. Some people did not use Mohair. The designer suggests you use a lighter weight yarn for the background if you substitute for the mohair.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

tmlester said:


> Okay, couldn't wait! Just ordered the pattern from Ravelry, but I still would like to see yours. I think, after looking over it, I agree it will be more understandable!


If you look at Ravelry's Swing Knitting group you will see even more color combinations. I think this may be the next big thing on KP!


----------



## aknittingnut (Aug 7, 2012)

This is a beautiful version of Wingspan! Is there a pattern available?


----------



## AnneLouise (Dec 10, 2012)

I too would love the pattern. I have made a couple Wingspan shawls and this is beautiful!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow! This is gorgeous! I love your choice of colors for the feathers.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Very, very stunning. Just awesome!!  :XD:


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

WOW!! STUNNING!!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful, nice work.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Your Dreambird is ... a dream. I can hardly wait to knit this one.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

wow. it is beautiful.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

It's amazing!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my, that is so beautiful, great work


----------



## knottyknitter (Feb 15, 2013)

WOW! That's beaufiful. Love the color


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the colors, just lovely. Love your avatar sheep, too.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

That is gorgeous. I like things made on small needles
As much as I enjoy seeing the beautiful shaws, I don't knows where I would wear them.

I'll just have to practice.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

tmlester said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal
> 
> 
> Arwin said:
> ...


I went to this site but it won't let me add this shawl to my Library.
I would buy it later but not right now.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Truly beautiful and lovely colour sense.


----------



## AnnaZ (Aug 28, 2011)

That is so beautiful!!! Great work!!!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I love your choice of colors and pattern!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Very unique!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

WOW! Really, really nice!


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

You've done a lovely job knitting this. Bravo! It's an heirloom for sure. So feathery soft-looking.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

WOW... very intriguing piece....love the shawl...


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

this design is truly a work of art...!!!

thank you so much for helping us to move onto this pattern..


----------



## ShawnaJ (Nov 21, 2011)

wow that is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

beautiful shawl


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Such an exquisite shawl! I don't dare begin even one of these shawls. The colors are amazing.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## GrannyNan (Jan 17, 2013)

Gorgeous! I love the colors.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is really pretty!


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Wow!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

That is drop-dead gorgeous! The pattern is now mine, too.
Thank you! pj stitches!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

artsylady said:


> Here is my new Dreambird shawl.


Very very pretty.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

artsylady said:


> I used size 3, US. I am starting another one and plan to use a 4. I plan to teach a class and I will be writing the pattern down as I go. The pattern was created by a German lady and parts of the pattern were hard to understand for a Southern Girl like myself. After the first couple of feathers I could do it watching TV.


Please let us know when you have yours written out, I am not much good at sorting "hard to understand". Thanks.


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow, Wow, Wow!!


----------



## fisherbug (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Just beautiful.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

WOW! Gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

How stunningly beautiful. Love the pattern & the colorway. Nice work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Super Cool!


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

artsylady said:


> Here is my new Dreambird shawl.


Oh my goodness that is so pretty. Looks like feathers peaking out at the end. Very nice.


----------



## Juney66 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have just got the pattern, can I just use 2 colours, how many colours did you use?. Juney


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful shawl! I love the design and colors you used. I found it on Ravelry and will definatley buy the pattern. Revan


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

That is amazing! Really looks like feathers! Great color choices!


----------



## Penshu (Jan 28, 2013)

Please post a pic of someone wearing this type of shawl. I can't picture how it's worn but it is beautiful.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## artsylady (Apr 10, 2011)

I used one color mohair for the background and Noro sock yarn for the feathers. Noro has all those different colors in the one skein with long color repeats. The shawl cost me forty dollars to make.


----------



## artsylady (Apr 10, 2011)

Here are some pics I found. I am on a trip and don't have mine with me to model.


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! The pictures on Ravelry are spectacular. Please keep us posted on when you start the class. I will definitely like to take part.


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

That is Stunning!!Great job!


----------



## Grimsley (Sep 29, 2011)

Amazing!!! I love this!! You did an awesome job!!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is beautiful, good job


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

WOW! Lovely work!


----------



## neomom2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Very pretty and looks so soft.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my! Lovely!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful work. The colors are very pretty.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you tmlester!
went immediately to purchase & download, now my problem is...............time, i know i have beautiful yarn in my stash, but the time. oh dear
Thank you so much for sharing this pattern it is absolutely beautiful!
arwin


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

WOW-this shawl is larger than I thought especially when you see it on pics found on page 9----

maybe the child's size is all I need to do..

thanks again for sharing...


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

joannav said:


> WOW-this shawl is larger than I thought especially when you see it on pics found on page 9----
> 
> maybe the child's size is all I need to do..
> 
> thanks again for sharing...


I haven't bought the pattern yet, but I too will probably make the child's size...I prefer shawlettes.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Penshu said:


> Please post a pic of someone wearing this type of shawl. I can't picture how it's worn but it is beautiful.


Penshu, go on Ravelry key in Dreambird Shawl and you will see it being modeled. It is a very beautiful shawl.


----------



## Penshu (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks so much for the pics. Love it!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Penshu said:


> Thanks so much for the pics. Love it!


You're welcome. I love the black and grey one.


----------



## shirleymcnally (Oct 7, 2012)

I would really love to have a go at this shawl its stunning would you share the pattern i would be very grateful BEAUTIFUL 
Shirley


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Woo Hoo!!! That is one of the coolest shawl patterns I've ever seen and you've done it justice to be sure. I love your color choice and perfect blocking. I went crazy over that design the second I saw it. Your shawl is stunning. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Amazing result....


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

shirleymcnally said:


> I would really love to have a go at this shawl its stunning would you share the pattern i would be very grateful BEAUTIFUL
> Shirley


It's for purchase on Ravelry.com. Key in Dreambird shawl in the Search


----------



## artsylady (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, please purchase the pattern from Ravelry. I am making notes as I knit my second one to share with my students. The people who take the class will also be purchasing the pattern from Nadita on Ravelry. Here is my second one in progress.


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! Very nice. Thanks for sharing and happy yarning. :lol:


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

wow, that is just beautiful. christine


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Your Dreambird is simply the best. Love the colors you used.


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

Please putted own for the class as well. I am a larger person is the shawl quite big?


----------



## artsylady (Apr 10, 2011)

I am visiting my daughter and I will be back home Thursday . I will measure the shawl when I get back and post the measurements.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

ooo that is really pretty Happy knitting Linda


----------



## fuzzylogic55 (Nov 13, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Stunning!!! I love it!!!


----------



## sue60 (Nov 29, 2011)

Fantastic piece of art.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant. Well done.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

joannav said:


> WOW-this shawl is larger than I thought especially when you see it on pics found on page 9----
> 
> maybe the child's size is all I need to do..
> 
> thanks again for sharing...


Did you see page 1? Size appears smaller than page 9.


----------



## shirleymcnally (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi i have just purchased the pattern for Dreambird but it looks really complicated how long did it take you to work it out,, i am really keen to try it but not sure how to do it your work is stunning and i so want to have a go 
Shirley


----------



## artsylady (Apr 10, 2011)

I would be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi just wondering how you are getting on with measuring your shawl for us? hope you had a nice visit with your daughter


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Stunning! Love the pattern and the colors. I have got to try it! Thank you for sharing and for the pattern source.


----------



## neverdun (Jan 10, 2013)

I have started this shawl 4 times and cannot past the second part of the feather, would you happen to have a row by row stitch count? I find the pin placements very confusing, could I use stitch marker instead and carry them through?


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Do you have row by row instructions for the Dreambird shawl?
I started it tonight and I'm stuck on the first Row
I do not understand these instructions that come with the pattern at all & I'm quite an experienced knitter
I'm so frustrated trying to understand these instructions 

Please help me,
Michelle Tennen


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

Michelle10n said:


> Do you have row by row instructions for the Dreambird shawl?
> I started it tonight and I'm stuck on the first Row
> I do not understand these instructions that come with the pattern at all & I'm quite an experienced knitter
> I'm so frustrated trying to understand these instructions
> ...


check the pattern you received.....mine came with the very explicit several pages and one page of row by row. I use the one page.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Michelle10n said:


> Do you have row by row instructions for the Dreambird shawl?
> I started it tonight and I'm stuck on the first Row
> I do not understand these instructions that come with the pattern at all & I'm quite an experienced knitter
> I'm so frustrated trying to understand these instructions
> ...


I know I am coming in late in this discussion. I bought the pattern and am stuck exactly where you were. I, too, am what I consider a very experienced knitter, but it is the way the pattern is written that has got me. I notice that some who have made the shawl just use one color for the quill. Others make the two halves of different shades. Nowhere in the pattern can I find on which row you change the colors.


----------



## neverdun (Jan 10, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> I know I am coming in late in this discussion. I bought the pattern and am stuck exactly where you were. I, too, am what I consider a very experienced knitter, but it is the way the pattern is written that has got me. I notice that some who have made the shawl just use one color for the quill. Others make the two halves of different shades. Nowhere in the pattern can I find on which row you change the colors.


I think most people use a self striping yarn for the feather, that's what I used!


----------



## shirleymcnally (Oct 7, 2012)

I am glad to hear i am not the only one that seems to be having trouble 
i to am an experienced knitter but this looks all very confusing not even attempted it yet line by line would be excellent 
Shirley


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

I have restarted mine 3 times. now it is wip.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

mambo22 said:


> I have restarted mine 3 times. now it is wip.


I will be ripping mine out again today. Last night I finally saw what I was supposed to be doing but it was 10:00 p.m.
I am determined not to let it beat me.


----------



## neverdun (Jan 10, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> I know I am coming in late in this discussion. I bought the pattern and am stuck exactly where you were. I, too, am what I consider a very experienced knitter, but it is the way the pattern is written that has got me. I notice that some who have made the shawl just use one color for the quill. Others make the two halves of different shades. Nowhere in the pattern can I find on which row you change the colors.


There is a row by row pattern at the bottom of the list of downloads, makes it much easier.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, I have that. But the row count does not coincide with the step count. So I have written it all out so that it does.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I just can't get this pattern!!!


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

Did you use the mohair for the feathers?


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

cullenbe said:


> I just can't get this pattern!!!


It is not a free pattern. If you have paid for it and it isn't downloading, you could notify Ravelry.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

That is absoultely stunning!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I paid for it and it is the most difficult pattern EVER to comprehend and I have been knitting for over 60 years!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

cullenbe said:


> I paid for it and it is the most difficult pattern EVER to comprehend and I have been knitting for over 60 years!


I've got you beat. I have been knitting for about 80 years and thought there was nothing knitting related I couldn't do. The problem with the pattern is the way it is written. The nitty gritty gets lost in the wordiness. It just isn't written the way we are used to reading a pattern. I just have to take a break from it although I now see what she is getting at.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

I purchased this pattern as well. After looking at several youtube videos on short row techniques and German short rows, I feel the pattern is rather poorly written. Once I finish my three current WIP, I plan to start this one,


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

artsylady said:


> I used size 3, US. I am starting another one and plan to use a 4. I plan to teach a class and I will be writing the pattern down as I go. The pattern was created by a German lady and parts of the pattern were hard to understand for a Southern Girl like myself. After the first couple of feathers I could do it watching TV.


I purchased the pattern, and I see what you mean regarding how it is written. I've watched several tutorials on short rows and German short rows, and I'll be starting the shawl as soon as I finish the two WIP shawls I have. Would you be willing to share any of your re-written instructions with me? I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

neverdun said:


> I think most people use a self striping yarn for the feather, that's what I used!


I am seriously considering giving this pattern another go when (a) I have time (b) have the patience (c) when I am not tired. Did you use the safety pins? In the small town I live in I cannot get the little pins with the solid ends. The stitch markers I was trying to use seemed too large and got in the way. Also, I did not like the German short row method. Am wondering about using the turns used in the wingspan which do leave a small hole but can be considered part of the design.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh this is gorgeous! Well done!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

I got so frustrated with this pattern and the markers but I also didn't understand why other people could get it and I couldn't. I spent a lot of time trying to figure it out and I finally got it.

I have a row by row instruction page at home. You don't need to use the markers ( which i never could understand their use in this pattern anyways) I will be happy to post the row by row instructions when i get home from work later today.

I made 2 1/2 feathers once i 'got it' and i put it aside. Maybe you'll inspire me to finish it now.


----------



## dogsfriend (May 15, 2013)

What a gorgeous shawl ! I love both the pattern and the choice of colors ! You really did an artistic great job !


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Michelle10n said:


> I got so frustrated with this pattern and the markers but I also didn't understand why other people could get it and I couldn't. I spent a lot of time trying to figure it out and I finally got it.
> 
> I have a row by row instruction page at home. You don't need to use the markers ( which i never could understand their use in this pattern anyways) I will be happy to post the row by row instructions when i get home from work later today.
> 
> I made 2 1/2 feathers once i 'got it' and i put it aside. Maybe you'll inspire me to finish it now.


I have the row by row instructions, too. If I remember correctly I got to a place, though, where I couldn't seem to be on the row where I should be. It was at that point I frogged it for about the third time. By this time the yarn was starting to look ratty.


----------



## peterspebbles (May 18, 2013)

me too....I get to row 11 then I am done....ripped it out 3 times...did you find help? deb


----------



## peterspebbles (May 18, 2013)

ME TOO!!!!! I paid for this as well....and the instructions are TERRIBLE....very confusing with the placement of the markers...I get to row 11 and then I am done....I cannot figure out how to carry the last stitches on the needle around on the feather...did you figure out!!! HELP if you can!!!!!! deb at [email protected] thank you


----------



## peterspebbles (May 18, 2013)

PLEASE PLEASE TELL ME WHERE TO GET THE ROW BY ROW...YOUR POSTS WERE AS IF I WROTE THEM..... I to am a very experienced knitter and I just couldn't get the "pin" thing either....and my other problem is when I get to the 11th row I am just not getting how to use the remaining 30 st on the needle after the feather...the main color that goes around them.....ohhhh please help...I bought this pattern for a local shawl contest and I hate being defeated.......there are sooooooo many people here that are so frustrated!!!!!!! I will take any HELP.......my e-mail address is [email protected] YOU DEBBIE


----------



## peterspebbles (May 18, 2013)

hi.....boy I am having terrible problems with this pattern...IM asking everyone for help...I am a very experienced knitter...and I can't for the life of me get past row 11 where I have to use the remaining stitches when I have to turn to make the left side of the feather....the marker placement is explained terrible...thank you DEB


----------



## peterspebbles (May 18, 2013)

I was wondering about the german double st.


----------



## neverdun (Jan 10, 2013)

If you just follow the row by row and forget about the German double stitch it becomes quie easy once you get past the first feather and understand the gist of the pattern. It's just not written the way we are used to! Don't give up. It actually becomes so easybyou barely have to look At the pattern.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Row by row instruction!

Go to the download page for the Dreambird Shawl
You will see the links for different languages but if you keep strolling down you will see the ROW BY ROW instruction link

This was this chart which gets all the credit for me making these feathers

I hope this helps everyone


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

peterspebbles said:


> I was wondering about the german double st.


It is a method of doing short rows. I just did not like it.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I am working on "Dreambird" too. I hope mine comes out as beautiful as yours :thumbup:


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

The written instructions have STEPS rather than ROWS, so for instance, if you're on step 15, you're not necessarily on row 15. Very poorly written pattern, in my humble opinion!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> The written instructions have STEPS rather than ROWS, so for instance, if you're on step 15, you're not necessarily on row 15. Very poorly written pattern, in my humble opinion!


I took the trouble to rewrite the pattern with the row# beside the step#. I still got fed up with it.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

This is NOT a pattern for a beginner, even tho' it's just garter stitch throughout. I did a chart of the whole thing to help myself understand what she meant (after advice from Pacific Rose) and that made it clearer. I also wrote the step number for each step (she stops at 28, I think) and that helps a lot to keep track of where I am. I've now finished the 5th feather and have no problems any more. After the third feather, it becomes very simple. You just have to persevere to begin with.

I didn't see the chart instructions when I downloaded the pattern. I should have looked at the whole thing, not stop when I saw the English version.


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

I never saw that pattern before - it's lovely and your work is beautiful!


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Artsylady, All I can say is my, my, my!!!! Amazing work on a difficult pattern. I've been looking at (coveting) all the beautiful dreambirds on Ravelry, but afraid to try since so many more talented than I knitters found the pattern so frustrating. I would love to be included if you decide to teach us with easier to understand instructions, as I find this pattern so beautiful and your work so well done. Any help would be appreciated... 
Also love your little lamb avatar...did you make it?? Lynn


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Your dreambird is indeed magnificent. I would love to make one, but all the problems encountered in understanding the directions by even very experienced knitters has me frightened, even though I've been knitting for a long time. Would you or anyone whose worked through the pattern consider doing a workshop?
Ellie


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I am a beginner and I am making the shawl. Only because my beautiful lady at the shop has rewritten it, to better understand it. Otherwise I would not be able to make it either. I am on the second feather. Wish me luck. I hope mine come out as beautiful as the ones I see here.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

You have a very beautiful shawl. The colors are great


----------



## aannggeell (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful work and colors.


----------



## deenie (Jan 24, 2011)

I am so confused by this pattern. can you help? I am on line 29 and do not know what to do. I have the cheat cheat but this confuses me. Please help 


thanks
deenie


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Are you ready to change to the other color? Do double stitch, k1 change to other color and weave in 6 stitches knit to the end.
Line 30, bind off 15 (18) stitches K3 turn and continue on knitting and turning, putting in double stitch where indicated.
Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Johna said:


> Are you ready to change to the other color? Do double stitch, k1 change to other color and weave in 6 stitches knit to the end.
> Line 30, bind off 15 (18) stitches K3 turn and continue on knitting and turning, putting in double stitch where indicated.
> Good luck. :thumbup:


Johna, this is where I am after the first feather is complete. I have done the bind off and done knit 4 turn;DS knit 3 turn; knit 9 turn; DS knit 8 turn; knit 14 turn; DS knit 13;turn.

Now I read that I need to do this until all 6 dark pins are removed. I didn't use pins but kept track of the DS; there are no more DS now until the neck edge and I have only done 3 short rows. Do I just continue on doing short rows 5 stitches longer until I get to the end of the feather? The reason I ask this is based on the photos I have seen where the background is wider at the bottom edge. I am trying to write my own graph of this pattern and I am stumped here.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## deenie (Jan 24, 2011)

a rough start and this is a great pattern ends up being easy if you read and go by all the cheat sheets. first I go by the row counter sheet (so much easier) and then I found a forum on ravelry by Pamela who has row 29-end written out and much easier. I am alredy planning my next shawl. any questions please feel free to write. without all of you I would never been able to do.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

I went back to my excel spreadsheet and plotted out a graph stitch by stitch as I pondered over the row by row pattern instructions. I persevered with plotting the graph as I best I could and, along with actually knitting the first feather and background as I plotted, I made it through to the end of the first feather - without having to frog anything major - and, by Jove, I think I've got it. And, I am so loving the German short row "double stitch" technique -- no holes no wrapping 

I found that the actual plotting of the chart actually allowed me to visualize the process and affirm that I was on the right track.


----------



## grammye (Feb 21, 2011)

That's what I need to do!


----------



## Janie Brockett 40 (Feb 1, 2013)

I bought the pattern and I agree some parts are confusing. I even found one part where she says "knit to the end 45" and there are 50 stitches!!!! Any help you could give would be most appreciated. Thanks, Janie


----------



## deenie (Jan 24, 2011)

You just knit the 45 turn and short row. You always leaved the 5 stitches


----------



## Janie Brockett 40 (Feb 1, 2013)

I believe you are to knit until you reach the point which is an additional 40 stitches-short row, and then another 45 and you are at the point. If I do not do this, I am not at the point. I have been counting and double counting, checking every step of the way and if I do not do an additional 40 short row and then 45, I am not at the point. Help???!!!


----------



## fisherbug (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is really beautiful.


----------

